
Show HN: Historical tick-by-tick crypto market data API(trade, order book data) - tardis_thad
https://tardis.dev
======
tardis_thad
Hi, founder of [https://tardis.dev](https://tardis.dev) here. I've created it
to scratch my own itch as couldn't find anything on the web that would give me
historical high resolution data for crypto markets (futures, swaps, options
included) with affordable pricing for individuals hence created my own - hope
some of you will find it as useful as I do. There is a RunKit playground on
the homepage so you can play around with the API and client libs that are
available on GitHub ([https://github.com/tardis-
dev](https://github.com/tardis-dev)). You can access historical market data
for first day of each month without API key.

It's raw non aggregated historical data API including trade, quote,
liquidations and full order book snapshots & delta updates, useful for algo
backtesting, designing quantitative models, market microstructure, order book
dynamics research etc. Currently supported are BitMEX, Binance, Deribit,
Bitfinex, Bitstamp, Coinbase Pro, Kraken, Crypto Facilities and OKEx.

I'd really appreciate any feedback you have.

